# OK, Let's see all those Birds!!!!



## texomakid (Nov 28, 2019)

Just for fun figured I'd try a "post your bird" thread. Love seeing what everyone else did and how they did it.
Here's mine.
12# Jenny-0 injected with 12 ounces of Tony's Creole Butter injection
gave it a coat of vegetable oil and after loading it into the smoker I gave it a nice coat of course Kosher salt followed with a little of Blake Shelton's Special $&[email protected] for color and aroma. Yoder loaded with Lumberjack Apple Blend Pellets set @ 325 for 3 hours then cranked it up to 400 for about 20 minutes.
Here's the money shot











Pulled when I could read 155 to 160 IT deep in the breast - once again the little red poppit that comes with the turkey didn't pop. Don't trust those poppits! Trust your thermometer.

So, how did your turkey turn out? Let's have a little fun & see those Birds! Please feel free to post your pics right here in this thread. Kind of a group hug lol
Happy Thanksgiving everyone.
RT


----------



## mike guy (Nov 28, 2019)

In progress


----------



## sandyut (Nov 28, 2019)

here is part of our spread


----------



## texomakid (Nov 28, 2019)

Hey both of those look good. Mike, that Spatchcock bird is a really good method. How did it turn out? Sandy, you always show up with top shelf stuff and that stuffing (I'm assuming? Maybe a casserole?) and that big ole breast look very tasty. Thanks for sharing. 

That bird I cooked was money$$$$ My Turkey haters in the group even liked it. For real. I'm really digging this rotisserie set up for the Yoder. I probably will never brine another Turkey or chicken again. That Tony's is good stuff too. In my honest opinion (and I'm my biggest critic) this was the best Turkey I've cooked - ever. It was also one of the easiest.

Keep 'em coming. would love to see some more birds. It's not beyond me to steal an idea :)


----------



## sandyut (Nov 28, 2019)

texomakid said:


> Sandy, you always show up with top shelf stuff and that stuffing (I'm assuming? Maybe a casserole?) and that big ole breast look very tasty. Thanks for sharing.


Many thanks!!!  
the turkey was juicy and better than I expected. the pan was a pulled pork Canadian bacon and green chili mac and cheese.  the mac was insane.


----------



## Dutch (Nov 28, 2019)

Here's mine-


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 28, 2019)

5.5 hours smoke. Dry brine, aged for 56 hours.


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 29, 2019)

My juicy 10.75lb kitchen bird done on the original set it and forget it, the Ronco Showtime 4000. RAY


----------



## texomakid (Nov 29, 2019)

sandyut said:


> Many thanks!!!
> the turkey was juicy and better than I expected. the pan was a pulled pork Canadian bacon and green chili mac and cheese.  the mac was insane.


OMG PP, Ganadian bacon and green chili mac and cheese sounds like something my bunch would go ape over. very nice.



Dutch said:


> Here's mine-


Wow Dutch, that looks like something out of a magazine. Beautiful color. Very nice



Lonzinomaker said:


> 5.5 hours smoke. Dry brine, aged for 56 hours.


Another great looking bird. I bet that dry brine & age process takes it to a whole new lever. I bet it was awesome.



sawhorseray said:


> My juicy 10.75lb kitchen bird done on the original set it and forget it, the Ronco Showtime 4000. RAY


Now that's another beautiful bird Ray. I'm a set it and forget it kind of guy myself. Other just call me lazy  

So something I'm seeing that I just never seen is all the birds with no wings or legs. Is this the way you buy the turkey or are you guys removing them yourself?

All great looking birds - hope to seem more of them.  Post pics of your birds peeps!!!!


----------



## sawhorseray (Nov 29, 2019)

I'd imagine when they don't have wings or legs they are a lot easier to catch! RAY


----------



## texomakid (Nov 29, 2019)

sawhorseray said:


> I'd imagine when they don't have wings or legs they are a lot easier to catch! RAY


 What?


----------



## hardcookin (Nov 29, 2019)

Done 1/2 dozen birds and some turkey breasts.
Here is two of them.


----------



## Lonzinomaker (Nov 29, 2019)

So something I'm seeing that I just never seen is all the birds with no wings or legs. Is this the way you buy the turkey or are you guys removing them yourself?

==================
I buy the whole breasts, no legs, no wings, no neck or gizzards. Easier to brine, easier to cook, easier to eat.  By the time you account for the extra carcass when using a whole bird, I think the cost is about the same.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 29, 2019)

hardcookin said:


> Done 1/2 dozen birds and some turkey breasts.
> Here is two of them.


Wow man you really threw down cooking all those. The 2 in the pic look like money!



Lonzinomaker said:


> I buy the whole breasts, no legs, no wings, no neck or gizzards. Easier to brine, easier to cook, easier to eat.  By the time you account for the extra carcass when using a whole bird, I think the cost is about the same.



I never knew that but I kind of figured that was the case. Heck we actually bone out all the legs & wings for sandwiches, chili, ect...
Those whole breast do look like they cook well.


----------



## Braz (Nov 29, 2019)

*Am I too late?*


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2019)

Dutch
  That should be on the cover of Turkey magazine  . Fantastic color .


----------



## texomakid (Nov 30, 2019)

Braz said:


> *Am I too late?*
> 
> View attachment 413197


Never too late. So they only liked half of your bird? I see a lot of good leftovers there. Nice one Braz.


----------



## Hawging It (Nov 30, 2019)

A good job on ALL the gobblers.


----------



## Braz (Nov 30, 2019)

texomakid said:


> Never too late. So they only liked half of your bird? I see a lot of good leftovers there. Nice one Braz.


Just the two of us this year. And sometimes the leftovers are the best part. Had turkey sammies last night and I'd have another right now if SWMBO wasn't guarding the refrigerator door.


----------



## WisconsinCampChef (Nov 30, 2019)

We had thanksgiving a few days late due to work schedules. Here’s a pic of 1 of 2 birds we cooked. Wet brined for 48 hours in the meat church bird bath and dusted with meat church honey hog and deez nuts pecan seasoning from meat church. Dried in fridge for 48 hours after brine. Smoked 4 hours at 225 then bumped to 300 for last 45 mins


----------



## sawhorseray (Dec 1, 2019)

I've never much cared for turkey, that was my bird for the year. Leftovers? Whenever I'm at the cutting board with a blade in my hand Bob is paying strict attention






Aside from my hot turkey sanny on Thanks Bob was very thankful for all of what was leftover. RAY


----------



## texomakid (Dec 1, 2019)

WisconsinCampChef said:


> We had thanksgiving a few days late due to work schedules. Here’s a pic of 1 of 2 birds we cooked. Wet brined for 48 hours in the meat church bird bath and dusted with meat church honey hog and deez nuts pecan seasoning from meat church. Dried in fridge for 48 hours after brine. Smoked 4 hours at 225 then bumped to 300 for last 45 mins



Yep, after 38 years in the Oil/gas drilling industry our holidays happen when I'm not working & can have them and not necessarily on  the actual day. We've gotten used to that. We really like the Meat Church seasonings as well. I haven't tried their bird bath but like Deez Nuts on several meats & honey hog on pork ribs. May need to try it on a bird at some point. Your bird looks good.



sawhorseray said:


> I've never much cared for turkey, that was my bird for the year. Leftovers? Whenever I'm at the cutting board with a blade in my hand Bob is paying strict attention
> 
> Aside from my hot turkey sanny on Thanks Bob was very thankful for all of what was leftover. RAY



Bob looks like our kind of guy. We have Skipper & LP. Both are rescue and LP was actually Ferrell. First dog I've ever encountered that appeared to of had no interaction with a human prior to my wife catching her. Jana actually had to catch her with some chicken and a live trap. It was a rough transition for the first few months. Of course she's like a cat fish now scouring the floor below my cutting board as well. Love the puppies. 

What a great bunch of birds. If anyone else has one to post we'd love to see it.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 1, 2019)

Not a Thanksgiving Bird, smoked it yesterday.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 1, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Not a Thanksgiving Bird, smoked it yesterday.



How did you get that great color Chile? That looks fake is so good. The last Turkey I spatchcocked was delicious but looked like it had polio with one leg looking shorter than the other. Another nice bird.


----------



## chilerelleno (Dec 1, 2019)

texomakid said:


> How did you get that great color Chile? That looks fake is so good. The last Turkey I spatchcocked was delicious but looked like it had polio with one leg looking shorter than the other. Another nice bird.


After spatching I thoroughly injected it with my homemade Cajun Apple Butter and brushed the skin with the same.
As it cooks it bastes itself as marinade oozes out, all that butter, spice and apple juice...  Mmmmm.
Smoked it over cherry at 375°-400°, took just shy of three hours.


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 1, 2019)

chilerelleno said:


> Not a Thanksgiving Bird, smoked it yesterday.


Very nice . Great color . You can taste that bird just by lookin at it .


----------



## texomakid (Dec 2, 2019)

chopsaw said:


> Very nice . Great color . You can taste that bird just by lookin at it .


I agree


----------



## siege (Dec 5, 2019)

Previously posted, nothin' left but the memory ! Smoked 1 Wednesday, roasted one Thursday also did a glazed ham.  We fed 17 adults and some assorted rug rats, cookie crunchers, and curtain climbers,  Everyone brought a side dish or a dessert. Epic meal.
The smoked bird disappeared first. Go figure !


----------



## forktender (Dec 5, 2019)

Lonzinomaker said:


> So something I'm seeing that I just never seen is all the birds with no wings or legs. Is this the way you buy the turkey or are you guys removing them yourself?
> 
> ==================
> I buy the whole breasts, no legs, no wings, no neck or gizzards. Easier to brine, easier to cook, easier to eat.  By the time you account for the extra carcass when using a whole bird, I think the cost is about the same.


They are bone in breasts, some come with the lower portion of the wings, they are called "hotel style birds".
They are easier to cook to the proper temp without drying out the white meat, hotels chefs and hofbrau  houses around here cook them for the same reason.


----------



## texomakid (Dec 6, 2019)

siege said:


> Previously posted, nothin' left but the memory ! Smoked 1 Wednesday, roasted one Thursday also did a glazed ham.  We fed 17 adults and some assorted rug rats, cookie crunchers, and curtain climbers,  Everyone brought a side dish or a dessert. Epic meal.
> The smoked bird disappeared first. Go figure !


Nice looking bird siege. Sounds like you guys had a great get together. I love it too when the foods just seems to disappear. We even had some fighting over leftovers - LOL. What's a family get together without someone getting their feeling hurt? Just a normal gathering at our house. Both halves of that Turkey looked great!


----------

